# Okay to take egg out of Incubator?



## Falcon70 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Everbody,

This egg was laid January 15th and there still is no vein development and when candled it is yellowish. There is a dark spot on the bottom, but I believe it's just the yoke. The egg did chalk over, but after that nothing happened. Would you say it's safe to take out of the incubator?

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2012)

Just curious, what species?

In general, if the egg is not rotten or growing mold or fungus, there is no reason to remove it from the incubator. It might still develop. Sometimes they just sit there doing nothing for months and then suddenly, one day, you have a new hatchling.


----------



## DriveWRX (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree, I would leave it. There's still a chance it could hatch.

That's a Russian Tortoise egg correct? It still looks good to me.
I'm not familiar with their eggs, but it could have diapaused and will develop later when conditions are more favorable.

So, give it a chance. Worst that could happen is you get an exploded, rotten egg, but you may get an awesome baby Russian tortoise!


----------



## Falcon70 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a Russian Egg

There are no signs of rotting and mold like you said and the egg itself is a nice white color. It's just from other post and websites I read, it should be close to hatching by now, and it looks like it hasn't even started developing yet (over 2 months now).


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

My last leopard egg hatched on 2/22. Its been quite a while, so I decided to break open the remaining 15 or so eggs to see what was inside. I'm careful when breaking an egg first because if its full of gas and squishy contents, the pressure inside will make it explode (in your face). So I try to make a tiny hole in one end where the baby would have started chipping out. The first two I broke open were dried up, moldy egg stuff. But when I broke into the third egg it started bleeding. Not good. This egg contained a very newly formed baby tortoise, and I killed it. It had quite a long time left before it was ready to hatch, and yet, it had been in the incubator since September 30th (going from memory, too lazy to get up and check my records).

Point being, unless an egg explodes or is visibly no longer viable, leave them alone.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> My last leopard egg hatched on 2/22. Its been quite a while, so I decided to break open the remaining 15 or so eggs to see what was inside. I'm careful when breaking an egg first because if its full of gas and squishy contents, the pressure inside will make it explode (in your face). So I try to make a tiny hole in one end where the baby would have started chipping out. The first two I broke open were dried up, moldy egg stuff. But when I broke into the third egg it started bleeding. Not good. This egg contained a very newly formed baby tortoise, and I killed it. It had quite a long time left before it was ready to hatch, and yet, it had been in the incubator since September 30th (going from memory, too lazy to get up and check my records).
> 
> Point being, unless an egg explodes or is visibly no longer viable, leave them alone.



Aww Yvonne that's sad :'(


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 24, 2012)

Agree with what everyone else said. I'd give it a chance. You never know!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

See what happens, and update us! 
good luck.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2012)

Tom said:


> Just curious, what species?
> 
> In general, if the egg is not rotten or growing mold or fungus, there is no reason to remove it from the incubator. It might still develop. Sometimes they just sit there doing nothing for months and then suddenly, one day, you have a new hatchling.



 *First great pictures, and i so agree with Tom 100%!*


----------



## Falcon70 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Everyone,

So it sounds like there is still a chance it will hatch; I'll definitely keep it in there until I am sure its no longer viable.


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2012)

when you do take them out , be very careful about not rotating it and turning it over etc. it should stay in the same postition.


----------

